# Syriac: Father God



## Twiffy

I'd like to know how to write "Father God" in Syriac Amairic... If anyone could help, that would be great!


----------



## Nunty

I think we have a Pshita in the monastery library. If you can give me a NT chapter and verse, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## mansio

You have a Peshitta on the Internet at:http://www.peshitta.org/


----------



## Nunty

How wonderful! Thank you, Mansio.


----------



## mansio

Eyn davar.


----------



## Twiffy

Galations 4:6 would probably be the best translation, since that's really what I'm looking for:

"Because you are sons, God has sent forth the Spirit of His Son into our hearts, crying, 'Abba! Father!'"


----------



## modus.irrealis

In my textbook it has

Father: ܐܒܐ aba (the b here would be pronounced as v)
God: ܐܠܗܐ alāhā

But I'm not sure what form the words would take if they were put together.

Looking up the passage you mention in your last post, these words do show up in that passage.


----------



## zaw

modus.irrealis can you please explain why the b would be pronounced v in ܐܒܐ? Isn't the b geminated, as clearly indicated in the Aramaic script (though not in the Syriac)?


----------



## Ali Smith

zaw said:


> modus.irrealis can you please explain why the b would be pronounced v in ܐܒܐ? Isn't the b geminated, as clearly indicated in the Aramaic script (though not in the Syriac)?


It was indeed geminated in Aramaic, but it seems the gemination was lost in Syriac. See pg. 193 of Thackston.


----------

